# Cat Prayer



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cat Prayer 

Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray this cushy life to keep.
I pray for toys that look like mice,
And sofa cushions, soft and nice.


I pray for gourmet kitty snacks,
And someone nice to scratch my back, 
For windowsills all warm and bright, 
For shadows to explore at night. 
I pray I'll always stay real cool
And keep the secret feline rule

To NEVER tell a human that
The world is really ruled by CATS!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is a nice poem.


----------

